# Bensheim goes Leermoos



## Gerald (26. Juni 2001)

Nachdem mein MTB jetzt etwas Alpenluft geschnuppert hat, habe ich festgestellt, daß es zwischen Odenwald und den Alpen doch geringfügige Unterscheide gibt. Die arbeite ich jetzt für mich auf und habe noch folgende Fragen:

1) Wieviele Marillenschnäpse sind schädlich für die (sowieso kaum vorhandene) Form?
a. einer   (aber auf einen Bein kann man nicht stehen)
b. 2
c. viele ( aber wenn man untertrainiert ist, ist es egal)

2) 500 HM sind dort so schlimm wie hier 1000 weil
a. die gehen immer sekrecht die Wand hoch
b. ich keine Bergziege bin
c. die Seilbahn defekt war

3) Auf dem offiziell ausgeschilderten Weg bin ich in ein Weidegebiet gekommen und mußte an einer Kuhherde vorbei. Welches verhalten ist richtig?

a. Pfeifen und die ignorieren
b. jede Kuh mit einem "Griest eich Gott" begrüßen
c. dem Bullen klarmachen, daß du glücklich verheiratet bist und von den Kühen nichts willst.


Gerald            ............. Melibokus is my heart and my soul


----------



## Andreas (26. Juni 2001)

> _Gerald schrieb:_
> *Nachdem mein MTB jetzt etwas Alpenluft geschnuppert hat, habe ich festgestellt, daß es zwischen Odenwald und den Alpen doch geringfügige Unterscheide gibt. Die arbeite ich jetzt für mich auf und habe noch folgende Fragen:*
> 
> 1) Wieviele Marillenschnäpse sind schädlich für die (sowieso kaum vorhandene) Form?
> ...



Vor der Tour: 2
Nach der Tour: viele - die bekommt man eh von Wirt ausgegeben 



> 2) 500 HM sind dort so schlimm wie hier 1000 weil
> a. die gehen immer sekrecht die Wand hoch
> b. ich keine Bergziege bin
> c. die Seilbahn defekt war



[dummer spruch]
Überall wo man rauf kommt, geht es auch wieder runter!
[/dummer spruch]



> 3) Auf dem offiziell ausgeschilderten Weg bin ich in ein Weidegebiet gekommen und mußte an einer Kuhherde vorbei. Welches verhalten ist richtig?
> 
> a. Pfeifen und die ignorieren
> b. jede Kuh mit einem "Griest eich Gott" begrüßen
> c. dem Bullen klarmachen, daß du glücklich verheiratet bist und von den Kühen nichts willst.



In die Situation bin ich noch nie gekommen. Hatte nur mal Probleme mit einer Ziegenherde und die hatten Respekt wegen der Hörnchen an meinem Lenker!



> Gerald            ............. Melibokus is my heart and my soul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeHejner (7. Juli 2001)

Hi,

ja ich bin gelegentlich auch wieder hier (ab Montag wird es wohl wieder besser, da is meine Prüfung rum - also werden um 11 Uhr hoffentlich die Korken knallen und mein Rad so gegen 13 Uhr wieder entstaubt werden) aber das nur nebenbei.

Leermoos is doch eine wunderschöne Gegend, ok zugegeben ich kenne diese nur (dafür aber um so genauer) von der Winterseite, habe die Hänge und Wege bisher nur mit (anfangs Ski) Snowboard unsicher gemacht und fand das eigentlich immer recht bequem wie ich da den Berg hochgekommen bin *g* so ganz einfach in den Sessel gesetzt und hochfahren lassen...

Aber das wäre ja gegen das Mountainbiken, obwohl.... naja zugegeben, am DOnnerstag werd ich wohl mal nach Todtnau fahren und mir dort mal die Lifte und die Pisten angucken, falls ich danach noch lebe, irgendwie meine Finger noch bewegen kann und so werde ich mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hier reinstellen, vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr, die Interesse an Downhilltouren und so haben und man könnte mal was organisieren (je nachdem wie es mir dort gefallen hat), es sei denn ihr traut mir nicht mehr so mit dem Treffen und was zusammen machen *g* so nach meinen letzten "Nicht-Erscheinen-Situtation" ...

So, muss leider schon wieder Schluss machen für heute, meine Unterlagen warten auf mich, will ja schliesslich am Montag nicht gar so doof vor den beiden Profs sitzen und denen was anderes als über mein MTB erzählen (wobei ich da mit Sicherheit ganz gut Karten hätte *lach*)

Machts gut und "Hals und Bein Bruch"

DH


----------



## Gerald (9. Juli 2001)

*also werden um 11 Uhr hoffentlich die Korken knallen und mein Rad so gegen 13 Uhr wieder entstaubt werden* 

Ja hoffentlich gehen bei der Knallerei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nicht auch noch in Fehlheim die Fensterscheiben zu Bruch und wir bekommen eine Stauballergie  

*die Interesse an Downhilltouren und so haben und man könnte mal was organisieren * 

Schnell Bergab ist nicht ganz so mein Fall (zu alt und zittrig) aber wenn du mal "Uphill" fahren möchstest. Wir fahren (so 2 - 4 Bensemer) regelmäßig Freitags Abends so ca 3 Std. durch den Odenwald, mit und ohne  Aufentalt.

Gerald   ...... hab Ohrenstöpsel gekauft


P.S.  Wolltet ihr nicht mal so eine MTB Bahn bauen??


----------



## DeHejner (15. Juli 2001)

> P.S. Wolltet ihr nicht mal so eine MTB Bahn bauen??



Japp, wir sind gerade dabei, einen kleinen virtuellen Rundgang kann man zur Zeit noch über folgenden umständlichen Link machen: http://doktorbike.dehejner.net/seeheim/index.html 

Wird aber noch ausgebaut.

Werde hier demnächst auch mal einen kleinen Erlebnisbericht von unserem Ausflug nach Todtnau (DER Downhillstrecke in Deutschland) schreiben.

Ja mit fahren wird im Moment dann doch wieder eher selten werden, habe eine Praktikumsstelle gefunden und fange am Montag schon dort an und so wie es aussieht werde ich nie vor 19 Uhr zu Hause sein... aber erst mal abwarten, wenn nicht müssen halt die Wochenenden ein wenig mehr mit Biketerminen vollgestopft werden...


----------

